# New driver and software for Antec KÜHLER H₂O 920



## VulkanBros (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/index.php?page=support_productInfo_details&ProdID=77086

Version 1.2 released 13. august
*********************************************************************
* 3. What's new
*********************************************************************

 # Possible to enter values from keyboard.
 # Noise information reduced to a linear gauge.
 # Improved drivers


*********************************************************************
* 4. Changelog
*********************************************************************

ChillControl v 1.2.0.0
 Fixed problem with USB driver.

ChillControl V 1.1.0.0:
 Fixed: Program saved settings at two different locations.
 New: Added posibility to enter values from keyboard.
 Improved: Pump speed gauge output readings (more stable).
 Fixed: Adjusted noise level range.
 Fixed: Minor graphical issue.

ChillControl V 1.0.0.0:
 Initial release



*********************************************************************
* 5. Known Issues
*********************************************************************


Vista:
 Issue	User Account Control (UAC) forces the user to uninstall the ChillControl driver before uninstalling ChillControl itself
	from Programs and Features.
 Fix 	Disable (UAC).


----------

